# Upgraded Web Server



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

We've upgraded the web server and the site should be running faster.

Please let me know if you encounter any problems while surfing the website.

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

pages are taking a lot longer to load now... alot longer!:afr


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

That happens while the system is doing it's daily backup. It usually takes 15-20 minutes and then it's back to normal.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

ahh ok it seems much better durning the night time anyway!


----------

